# Husband's family interferring with out marraige.



## AB1023 (Nov 11, 2010)

Happy Veteran's Day...

I am a formal soldier so Veteran's Day means alot!!!

So my husband and I have been married for 3 years and been together for 5 years. I got along with his mother and sister very well for the 1st year and a half of our marraige. At the time we were both in the military stationed in Germany and my husband had a joint account with his mother. He would send her 200 dollars a paycheck to help her out and everything. Well when he deployed to Iraq he had no access to his account and she was getting all his money and spent all of to where the account was over withdrawled...i changed his direct deposit to our account and well...thats where all hell broke loose. His family talks about me behind my back, spreads rumors and even called me a liar because her boyfriend hit on me...My husband won't say anything to stick up for me. She puts all kinds of guilt trips on him and right at this exact moment he is with them right now because his sister called and said his mom was in the hospital...come to find out she was never hurt or sick, she went for a check up. The rest of his family adores me but his mom and sister is just so much drama. Now he has plans to stay there with them and get a job. They live in Alabama and I am in Florida. What kind of marraige is that. This can't be healthy for us. I barely get to talk to him and I can't get anything out of him as to what he wants or what is going on with us. His family is really big influence on him and it's tearing us apart. We do not have any kids but I'm not starting a family and bringing children into the world until I know we are stable or if he even wants to be with me. Any advice???


AB


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Tell mama's boy that it's either your marriage or them.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

If he plans on living with them in Al. and getting a job, and you are in Fl. then he has made his choice.

Quit blaming mom and sister. He is a grown man he should be able to see what is going on, step up, and set boundaries. 

His mom drains his account putting him in a hole at that, while her son is in a war in Iraq. That should be an eye opener for him. I would think.

I wouldn't care what they had to say about me, who cares. Of course they are mad at you. You took the money from them. The only way to get it back is for them to cause division between you and husband.


----------



## AB1023 (Nov 11, 2010)

LOL...yea i did exactly that...he is now being smuthered by his mother and is now treating him like he is 13 years old...i find it really hilarious now...he now went from not calling me at all to calling me everyday asking me to buy him a bus or plane ticket...i think i am going to let him suffer a little more.


----------

